# windows media player won't show video anymore



## mully4235 (Mar 25, 2004)

All of a sudden my windows media player won't show videos anymore. All it does is play the audio when I open a clip and not the video. Any suggestions on how to fix this? It worked fine last night....
I think I have all the current and correct codecs. Don't know why it just won't work all of a sudden...


----------



## josdegr (Apr 10, 2005)

found a possible answer for you. the link where i found it is below.

Subject: Re: it won't play video! 5/2/2004 1:21 PM PST

By: Chris Lanier [MVP] In: microsoft.public.windowsmedia.player

Was this post helpful to you?

DVD support in Windows Media Player has always relied on a third parties DVD
decoder to decode the MPEG-2 video that is on every DVD. If you are having
problems playing DVD's the first thing you should try is to reinstall your
DVD decoder on-top of itself.

If you are not sure who's decoder you are using goto Start>>Run>>Type
"DVDUPGRD /Detect". This should list the DVD decoder installed. You will
want to reinstall the decoder from your original media or download a copy
from the manufacturer of the decoder.

If you don't have a decoder installed at all please see
http://tinyurl.com/2njf6 for more information on obtaining a supported one.

If reinstalling the decoder doesn't help then the next step is to reinstall
your video card drivers. Get the latest drivers from the manufacturer of
your video card and reinstall them.

Windows Media Player will get confused if you have more than one DVD/MPEG-2
decoder installed at the same time. It's a good idea to avoid this.

If you run into any more problems it is generally a better idea to ask the
maker of that decoder then ask your peer's in a newsgroup.

-- 
Get Instant WMP Answers
http://tinyurl.com/35rfv
--
"Max" <[email protected]> wrote in message
news:[email protected]
> error Id=COOD116D

the above answer was found in ref to the question "IT WONT PLAY VIDEO". listed on the link.

Search Results: windows media player won't show


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

IT could be that the codec used for the video is the latest version and you are not running the latest one.

Try these codecs. They should have the current codecs that you need.


----------



## mully4235 (Mar 25, 2004)

This is so weird, I shut the computer down last night and tried it this morning and it's working. I'm glad, but that sure is strange. I tried all day yesterday to get it to work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: Maybe there was a setting that was changed and needed a reboot?


----------

